# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  Vlc.apk      تشغيل جميع الامتدادات(video audio images)

## chaouiabdo

*تشغيل جميع الامتدادات مع VLC.APK*    تشغيل جميع الامتدادات(VIDEO AUDIO IMAGES)   شغال على2,3,3 xperia x10 
انشاء الله شغالة على جميع الاصدارات  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

